# iPhone battery replacement



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Hi,

Battery in iPhone losing charge too quick - planning to get it replaced.

Anyone have a good experience of battery replacement in Abu Dhabi? There seem to be a lot of little places around but would rather not play 'lucky dip' with phone.

Thanks


----------

